# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  The Earth Is Evil

## hanginginthewire

Very depressed/suicidal over hair loss.  (Among other things of course.)   I guess I've been balding since my early 20s but was too stupid to realize it. I'm in mid 30s now. I had THICK hair as a child so when I started to thin I thought it was a good thing.  I've been taking Finpecia 1 mg since November.  Who knows if it is legit or not?  I went to a PCP to get a prescription the right way but she played dumb and then finally said "I have a license to protect" and refused to prescribe it.  It was clear that as an African American woman, she didn't give a shit about male pattern baldness or what its like to have your appearance worsen in such a fundamental and permanent way.  Next a dermatologist charged me like 150.00 to be seen for literally about three minutes, also refused to prescribe it, gave me a shampoo script and sent me on my way.  I have always been unhappy with my appearance - which is lame I know  - but this is the final straw for me.  I'm only at peace when I'm asleep.  I know its just hair but people can only take so much.  No point to this post other than to rant.  Tired of being given a shitty hand by life and tired of being victimized by greedy unscrupulous assholes because of it.  Maybe a transplant would improve thing s but honestly I don't know if I can be bothered.  Something else shitty will come to replace it if I get the hair loss straightened out (after much financial and emotional and time consuming cost mind you.)  Probably a norwood 2 at this point.   I THINK the fake ass propecia may have thickened my crown some but it hasn't done jack shit for my hairline or temples.  Still have dozens of hairs in my hands with every shampoo.  The website I bought the "propecia" from went on to use my credit card on some unauthorized site and I had to close my card out and have another one issued.  Everywhere you look in this world there is bullshit, pain, and injustice.  It's not worth it.

----------


## Artista

*Hey there Hanginginthewire,* 
*Hello!* * Your thread is important to respond to right now.*
*
Being that you are 30 years old now,
 you should NOT be ALLOWING your hairloss to affect you in this way at all!*

*You must ACCEPT how things are for right now!*
*There is no  reason NOT TO* accept things for what it is *for right NOW.*
If you really are 30 years old, then you should have been *able to accept* the current situations of your life* KNOWING that things CAN and will get better for you!*! 
*Is it possible that you have seriously emotional problems?*
I would think so.
If that *IS the case* then you *NEED to* see a *good psychiatrist* so that you can understand the real meanings of your life and, that goes for all of us too.

----------


## hanginginthewire

Duh o f course I have emotional problems.  Most people with shit lives usually do.  I already see a shrink and guess what?  He's a greedy unscrupulous asshole too.  To be fair he's nice enough but basically he's only there to further his career.  He also doesnt have the ability or probably desire to wave a magic wand and change the circumstances of my life.  Yes I am REALLY in my mid 30s, like I said.  But no my experience is that life is incredibly tedious and banal and lonely, punctuated by pain and misery.  Happy Easter!

----------


## Artista

Good to hear back from you *Hanging*'
I'm glad to hear that you have been going to a 'shrink'
Maybe you should search and research for a better 'shrink' ....
(People need to do that if they decide to go to a hair loss doctor too)
Bro, based on your words, it does seem that you are depressed.
It's quite possible that it's not specifically because of your hair.
You need to step back a little bit and reevaluate how you look at your own life!
I would never criticize you bro!!
Would be great to see you get better!!

----------


## JohnMPB

> Duh o f course I have emotional problems.  Most people with shit lives usually do.  I already see a shrink and guess what?  He's a greedy unscrupulous asshole too.  To be fair he's nice enough but basically he's only there to further his career.  He also doesnt have the ability or probably desire to wave a magic wand and change the circumstances of my life.  Yes I am REALLY in my mid 30s, like I said.  But no my experience is that life is incredibly tedious and banal and lonely, punctuated by pain and misery.  Happy Easter!


 Why are you coming at artista with a condescending tone? He's just trying to help. FYI he's a quality poster and has given many younger posters here top notch advice. He has much more life experience than either of us as he is much older. you came here for help and he was just giving you that. Doubt anyone else is gonna reply to you after that last post of yours. Good luck

----------


## Artista

*Hello JohnMPB and THANK YOU for commenting here*.

Also, *thank you for trying to also help advise Hanginginthewire as well*.

You know me to be a sincere member here trying to help others with *commonsense advice*
... (especially for the very young).
*
Hopefully, Hanging' can reevaluate just how to cope with his hair issues*
 (as well as his emotional state)

Again, *thank you JohnMPB* and how are you doing now bro?  
Im sure that you are probably *doing A-OK*. 
*
Hey there, Hanginginthewire, hope you are doing OK*

----------


## JohnMPB

> *Hello JohnMPB and THANK YOU for commenting here*.
> 
> Also, *thank you for trying to also help advise Hanginginthewire as well*.
> 
> You know me to be a sincere member here trying to help others with *commonsense advice*
> ... (especially for the very young).
> *
> Hopefully, Hanging' can reevaluate just how to cope with his hair issues*
>  (as well as his emotional state)
> ...


 Hi artista. I'm doing ok, just trying to hold onto my hair as long as I can. I'm losing some ground now so I'm desperately searching for an answer (currently 30 yrs old and nw 3). Been on fin and niz since 2006 and min since 2008.

I have some issues psychologically that I know needs some work (anxiety and depression) that I just need to pull myself together and seek professional help.

Just wanted to thank u for the help you offer so many here especially the younger crowd. This hair loss thing can really take a toll on you at a young age. Hope all is well with you.

----------

